# Black nailpolish?



## greeneyedangel (Dec 19, 2007)

I wanted to do this today. I've seen it on others and I like it although not sure what I think about it on myself. I think my bf would hate it lol. Do you guys do it- what do you think when you see someone wearing this color- yay or nay?!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 19, 2007)

I do it every once in awhile. Whenever I really feel like it. lol!




If you want to try it out, I say go for it!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2007)

can look good, can look trashy. I think the key is keeping it as chip-free as possible and having slightly longer than nail bed length nails to carry it off.

its hard to maintain but if it's just for one night or you're happy redoing it then for sure I'd go for it


----------



## lishlash (Dec 19, 2007)

If you keep nails shortish and square it can work really well. Totally agree on keeping it chip free!


----------



## JordanGalore (Dec 31, 2007)

I love black nail polish. I keep my nails short and squared and well maintained which is why I can pull off black polish so well. But it can come across a little wicked and look trashy in some instances. I think you should try it out for a few days with a high gloss like top coat to show it off some more and if you dont like it then, dont wear it. I think many people can pull off black...its just portrayed by the attitude you have wearing it.


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JordanGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love black nail polish. I keep my nails short and squared and well maintained which is why I can pull off black polish so well. But it can come across a little wicked and look trashy in some instances. I think you should try it out for a few days with a high gloss like top coat to show it off some more and if you dont like it then, dont wear it. I think many people can pull off black...its just portrayed by the attitude you have wearing it. I agree!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 31, 2007)

I like black nail polish.


----------



## katana (Dec 31, 2007)

I wear it maybe 2-3 times a year, and not for very long, because it chips and looks tacky!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 31, 2007)

John hates black polish... But he's a-okay with LPAD on me... WTF! Anywho! I like it... If all else, I wear it on my toes. It can be a witch to get off though!


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 31, 2007)

i'd say try it out. and if you don't want to wear black, get a dark purple like opi's midnight in moscow. that's what i wear... it's a really dark purple but looks black. so if someone's like, 'oh wow. black nailpolish!,' you can say, 'no, it's purple!' lol


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 1, 2008)

Whatever turns you on.


----------



## kateyTaylor (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah i like black, as long as it goes with what i'm wearing


----------



## Xuity (Jan 9, 2008)

I think black polish can be very beautiful and chick depending on the clothes you wear.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 10, 2008)

i think it depends on your style and overall attitude. if you have a dash of rocknroll in your veins, go for it



like the other said, just keep it chip free, and i cannot recommend you enough you use a base before or it will stain a bit your nails for a few days.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 10, 2008)

I love black nail polish. I usually wear a very dark brown that looks black on my fingers and toes.


----------



## BabyDollBeauty (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeh black nail polish does look nice on some people but others dont really suit it! i dont normally wear black nail polish but when im feeling it then ...why not! i usually wear this cherry red nail polish its shimmerys its goregous! xoxo


----------



## Bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

I love black polish, I have it on right now actually. It has a little bit of a sparkle in it too. I agree that with black nails you have to have them short or it looks trashy.


----------



## breathless (Jan 18, 2008)

i think black nail polish can be sexy, sofisticated, or goth. but, it depends on your mood and personality. i like it.


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm wearing black nail polish right now. It's one of my favorites, that and blue.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't pull it off, but I think it's a yay!


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

Black nail polish can look amazing on the right person. Unfortunately I am not that person.


----------



## JennBee (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think it works on me either, I have longer-than-average nails and haven't found a great black polish yet... but I love how it looks on some! It definitely can look trashy though; I wonder how it'd look if done at a salon.


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 3, 2008)

I love it! I love all sorts of dark nail polish.


----------



## lilyswan (Feb 3, 2008)

I like the way black nail polish looks even though I've never tried it. I think it looks best when the nails are short.


----------



## Dreama (Feb 3, 2008)

I've wore it a few times and I kind of like it. My BF likes it so that's why I wear it.


----------



## missmelaniem (Feb 3, 2008)

I like it on short nails, but it has to be "perfectly" applied and neat.

I actually prefer a greyed black like My Private Jet or Lippmans Hit Me With Your Best Shot.


----------



## MyMaria (Feb 22, 2008)

On the average (looking back), I guess I wear black nail polish on my feet about twice a year. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Red = about a quarter of a year... Neutral shades = about half the time


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it was hot for like a month, but kind of out of style now.


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 22, 2008)

Black nail polish ROCKS. Go for it !


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 22, 2008)

I love black nail polish!


----------



## gypsyjune727 (Feb 22, 2008)

I went thru a black polish phase this fall/winter. I like it. I think its different &amp; I do it when I want a change. Usually I have French on &amp; sometimes I get tired of it &amp; I'll do the black. Cuz I'm a rebel like that.


----------



## Raze (Feb 24, 2008)

I think it looks great, but like others have said, well kept nails are a must as is perfect application!

Depending on skin colour, dark purples/blues/reds/chocolates may be better as they can look softer.

Attitude is everything! looking trashy, well, looks trashy



looking chic is looks chic!


----------



## chocobon (Feb 24, 2008)

I never tried it but I love how it looks on others!!


----------



## Domitilla (Feb 24, 2008)

I like black polish because it works with my look and attitude.

I don't like it on that girls that wear it only because it's "trendy", you know that girls all dressed in pink and "girly" things with black nails that completely clash with their look, but hey, everyone can do wathever they want



!

BTW I prefer it on short nails.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *breathless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think black nail polish can be sexy, sofisticated, or goth. but, it depends on your mood and personality. i like it. GMTA!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 24, 2008)

I think black is great. I haven't tried it yet, only dark blue and dark purple.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 25, 2008)

A shiny black can be nice...only on short nails though!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 26, 2008)

i love it! just not all the time. i think it's starting to go out a lil bit now that spring is rolling around.


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Feb 28, 2008)

I love dark nail polish. Right now I have on a very deep purple/almost black. I think the key is to make it look really glamorous as opposed to 'I just threw this on two months ago and still haven't fixed it'. I think it looks great with lots of top coat for a really glossy finish and perfectly shaped and manicured nails.I actually like wearing black polish with more girlie/classy outfits, it makes everything a little more edgy. Very glam-rock to me


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 14, 2009)

In my opinion all the dark colors look good only on short (or medium) nails. Black, long nails - no way!


----------



## nikko0622 (Jan 14, 2009)

i do it i love black but sometimes it is a harsh color so i do i almost black color w/ a tint of red/purple by opi its called black cherry chutney...its the best color


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jan 14, 2009)

I absolutely love black nail polish, I always have but I did go through a little goth phase back in high school lol. I only wear black on my toe nails though because I always have acrylics on my finger nails and I've painted them black once and they really don't look good when they're that long. BUT when I don't have my acrylics on I paint my natural nails black and I LOVE the look.


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jan 27, 2009)

*Hmm black nail polish looks good on medium length well manicured nails




but black nail polish and long nails is a horrible combo



*


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 27, 2009)

Black nail polish is definetly out now. Colours like deep purples/reds are in and black is out!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 28, 2009)

Black nail polish can look classy if done properly. For vampy nails, you need to have them shaped and neat, and all the same length, I find the perfect nail length for darker nails is just sitting at the tip of the finger or JUST over. Any longer and it can start to look trashy.


----------

